# Question for Matt about General Banter



## Raging Bird (May 17, 2015)

Ever think about moving this section to the very top of the list and making it the default forum? I think it would be cool if STP was more of a place for punks and travelers to just bullshit, in addition to asking specific questions or sharing specific information. I go on reddit sometimes when I'm bored at a computer to join a conversation about something random, but then I look around and realize I'm talking about this stuff with people I have nothing in common with. Engineers and corporate shills talking about gaming and minuscule pet peaves they encounter in their sheltered lives. It would be cool to have a place to just talk about daily life with other broke freaks. Just an idea. Thanks as always for doing what you do.


----------



## East (May 17, 2015)

General Banter does happen a lot around the campfire. Liking the idea.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 17, 2015)

The reason why it's at the bottom is because we want to encourage people to post in other areas of the forum before putting something in the general banter. That way it is easier to find what you are looking for. 

Since it is basically the Miscellaneous subforum it is easy for any topic to be discussed there instead of posting in the appropriate area. 

It's still an area that can be used for much bullshitting as long as the users who view it keep the conversation going. Id like to see it become more active too but at the same time it can be a bit of pain to comb through it and reorganize posts into their appropriate subforum (which already happens a lot).

That's my two cents, I'm sure Matt has more to add.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 17, 2015)

That makes sense. I just find that a lot of places get less visibility, and I never check certain sections. I wonder if there's a way to put everything in one section then have it auto-sort into certain sectional "archives". This is all just thinking out loud though.


----------



## Preacher (May 17, 2015)

Currently no "auto-sorting". We have to move everything to where it needs to be if it's not there already. If you're on often you're better off clicking on New Posts and just checking out the threads that interest you. Then Mark All Forums Read.
If you're like me lately and out and about too much without a net connection some topics are gonna slip by until they are 8-16 replies in, but if they're interesting you'll usually catch them. If they die out after 1 or 2 and you miss them, then you're probably not missing much, eh bro?
Either way, take advantage of the Watch Thread box for threads you find interesting. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 17, 2015)

hmmm... it is a compelling idea, but like @EphemeralStick said, we're trying to get folks to post in the appropriate section first, and general banter last.

although i can see why it would fit better in the around the campfire category, especially after i've been moving several of the sections of the site around. but at the same time, i'm a little afraid that the campfire is going to get a little crowded, since there is going to be a lot of other areas appearing in that section soon.

I'm interested to know what others think though, so if anyone has any arguments for or against, let me know.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 18, 2015)

I'm re-arranging a lot of the culture section right now, so i've gone ahead and moved the general banter section to around the campfire. let's try it out and see what happens.


----------

